# New Traps Painted for the Picky Bee's



## ncsidewinder (Aug 6, 2014)

Just going to set them out and see what happens ...


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Very nice. I see the bees being fooled and finding a way into your trap. Good luck.


----------



## Pnutbrand (May 2, 2015)

Man whoever put the roof on that shed must of been cross eyed!!!


----------



## jrose1970 (Apr 1, 2014)

Those are nice! I was going to say that the roof seems a little ****-eyed.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Goodjob, nice boxes. The bees might get upity on you and demand other things like a wrap around deck! Haha


----------

